# As simple as it gets.



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing much going on here. Just bare bones. Fuji K titanium sic micros. Lime green EVA inlays in the grip. Lime green Fuji SK2. Pardon the dusty pics. I hate when black sits around before I get to take pics.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That's what I like a simple no artsy fartsy rod just plain hi quality stuff looks good art goes on the wall fishing poles go fishing my opinion only


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice Eva Inlay... that rocks.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice. Beautiful in it's simplicity. 

I gotta learn how to do grips like that.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice work on the grips and seat. Good looking build all around.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

the grip is cool, the seat is extra special, but the thread work and epoxy finish detail is fantastic to me! Very fine!!


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

I love this sharpness of this one!


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks good Jay, I love the grips and the simplicity.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic as always!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks Awesome to me Jay.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Looks Awesome to me Jay.


To me, too!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's some pretty nice simple in my book. Jay you need to change your avatar and put your good hand up there. You're making some of us two handed builders look bad.:wink:


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great build Jay.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Superior craftsmanship Jay!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody. This one was built to be light. I forgot to mention that it came in at 2.3oz. Not bad considering it's 6'9", actually has a real grip and butt cap, and a size 10 and 5.5 double foot guide.

johnmyjohn, thanks for the compliment brother. But, I can't do the fancy thread work. I have to rely on smoke and mirrors to make mine look good, like the grip or seat, or maybe a tiger wrap. I doubt I'll ever do crosswraps or weaves. And, it still takes me weeks to build one. So, I don't really rate mine any better than anybody elses.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It's funny but it took me all these years to figure out a rod is all about function in the end. There's nothing worse than a beautiful rod that won't fish right, unless it's just for show that is.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Simple and elegant.


----------



## greenwingart (Feb 13, 2012)

What kind of paint did you use in the reel seat? I'm wanting to paint some trying to figure out where to start. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

greenwingart said:


> What kind of paint did you use in the reel seat? I'm wanting to paint some trying to figure out where to start.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


House of Kolor


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice, clean build. Anyone would like this one. Very impressive.


----------



## weedsnager (Oct 18, 2013)

how is that type of inlay done? i've read thru hundreds of posts and cant find anything


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

weedsnager said:


> how is that type of inlay done? i've read thru hundreds of posts and cant find anything


Billy V did a 6 page article in Rodmaker Vol15-Issue3 detailing his use of EVA. Mark B did an article in Rodcrafters detailing his use of wood:
http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/Grip & Handle Tutorials/Ellipticals.pdf


----------



## weedsnager (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

That is a beautiful build


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

The main difference between EVA and wood/cork is the adhesive used. Billy uses Weldwood Contact Adhesive, I use Titebond III on cork and Titebond Poly on wood. With contact adhesive, you won't need the clamps involved with wood as it sticks when you put the pieces together. The biggest part of making the elliptical is what ever material you take out, you have to replace with the same amount of material. If your saw blade is .1" you need to insert a .1" thick piece of material.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

mark blabaum said:


> The main difference between EVA and wood/cork is the adhesive used. Billy uses Weldwood Contact Adhesive, I use Titebond III on cork and Titebond Poly on wood. With contact adhesive, you won't need the clamps involved with wood as it sticks when you put the pieces together. The biggest part of making the elliptical is what ever material you take out, you have to replace with the same amount of material. If your saw blade is .1" you need to insert a .1" thick piece of material.


That last line is the most important. And when I see Mark's work, I'm embarrassed to show mine. By the way, this one was all done on a bandsaw. I would also like to thank Mark for all the pics he has posted showing how he does inlays.


----------

